# I guess I'm the new Fat guy around here...



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

So, umm.....hi...:bow: 

A friend of mine recommended that I come try this site out to see what I thought. So, here I am.:bounce: 

A few things about me, I'm 5'11" 498LBS. I play bass guitar in a death metal band, I'm a classically trained Opera singer, and a poet. I boxed semi-pro for 6years, belted in 4 styles of martial arts, and I'm a power lifter...lol...I guess that is all.:huh: 

Here is a few pictures to start.





Promo shots for my band.




Me playing Live.




Being a dork, flexing for my cam.




Haha, I don't know.




Getting ready for a party.

Well, look forward to talking with everyone.

Bobby -


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 5, 2007)

>_< your eyes!!! They look like they want to eat my very soul 

Lol, kidding mate, welcome!! You'll have a blast here, theres lots of nice folks and pretty ladies . It's like a junior heaven


----------



## Britannia (Oct 5, 2007)

Um... :wubu: 





Hot. Ness. Status.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy crap that last pic is hot! The other ones aren't too shabby either  I love the death metal/opera dichotomy.

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2007)

*YUMMMMMMMMMY *:eat2:


----------



## mischel (Oct 5, 2007)

<----- Black & Death Metal fan from Germany ^^

Do you know Belphegor? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBMEstyTzvo


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Chief, Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 5, 2007)

*melt*

Those eyes. Those arms...

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:

Kiki want.

(Do you have any links to your music?)

Oh yeah, welcome!

(Dur! Just noticed your myspace. Loving Wynterborne!)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, Fantastic pictures! 

Welcome, I'm sure you're definitely enjoy yourself around here.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 5, 2007)

*giggles and drools*


----------



## vermillion (Oct 5, 2007)

Seriously ladies....
I've spent the night at this mans house...
He is definitely the most attractive big man I have ever seen.
Baby blue eyes and long soft hair.

I'm so glad you joined dude. 
You're sexy!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know about teh hawtness, but your band is fucking good! That guy has some of the best clean vocals I've heard in a while. 

You're all definitely onto something. \m/


----------



## supersoup (Oct 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't know about teh hawtness, but your band is fucking good! That guy has some of the best clean vocals I've heard in a while.
> 
> You're all definitely onto something. \m/



agreed and agreed with the above, cept i DO know about the hotness.

aaaaaaaaaand how!

welcome cute sir, welcome.


----------



## Britannia (Oct 5, 2007)

vermillion said:


> Seriously ladies....
> I've spent the night at this mans house...



I am thoroughly jealous.

Come down from Phx to Tucson, all you cool people


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 5, 2007)

:smitten: Welcome and hello, you gorgeous thing, you!


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> >_< your eyes!!! They look like they want to eat my very soul
> 
> Lol, kidding mate, welcome!! You'll have a blast here, theres lots of nice folks and pretty ladies . It's like a junior heaven





Haha, I'm harmless. Thanks for the welcome! I'm enjoying things so far.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

Britannia said:


> Um... :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So..umm...like...ugh..hi, and stuff...lol:blush: 

I was just checking out your myspace. I was liking it :batting: 


I look forward to talking with you some more.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Holy crap that last pic is hot! The other ones aren't too shabby either  I love the death metal/opera dichotomy.
> 
> Welcome to the boards!




Hehe,  Thank you. I like your avatar pic alot


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YUMMMMMMMMMY *:eat2:



OK, I'm starting to feel a little giddy like a school girl here...lol...So, hello. Your tat is awesome. Like your others pictures too, thank you. :eat2:


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Hey Chief, Welcome to the Club.





Thank you.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

mischel said:


> <----- Black & Death Metal fan from Germany ^^
> 
> Do you know Belphegor?




Yes, I have heard of them. They are pretty good. Currently, I'm really 

into the Swedish Death metal, progressive death, and alot of the american 

death metal, hardcore stuff. Some of my favorite bands are Darkane, 

Death, At The Gates, Carcass, Dying Fetus, Amon Amarth, Unearth, 

Strapping Young Lad, Nile, Cryptopsy, Into Eternity, etc..


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

Kiki said:


> *melt*
> 
> Those eyes. Those arms...
> 
> ...



Hehe, Hello Kiki! :wubu: 

I'm glad you like the pictures, and the music. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Wow, Fantastic pictures!
> 
> Welcome, I'm sure you're definitely enjoy yourself around here.



Thank you, I am enjoying myself  All you pretty ladies, I don't know 

what to do :bounce: 

I see your from Michigan, I used to live up there. I hated it...lol...So 

I moved to Phoenix, and I hate it too...lol...I can't win.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *giggles and drools*



Hehe, Hello. :batting: I think you are too hot for my computer. Everytime I try to look at your myspace pictures, my computer starts acting all funny, then just shuts off...lol...Guess I'll have to try again later


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't know about teh hawtness, but your band is fucking good! That guy has some of the best clean vocals I've heard in a while.
> 
> You're all definitely onto something. \m/



Haha, Well thank you. I can't believe how much good response I've got to 
my band here. I figured everyone would hate the death metaly stuff. Anyways, again thank you. We are going to be in the studio throughout the
whole month of Jan recording our full length album. If you guys are interested, I'll keep you informed on how things are going.

Bobby -


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> agreed and agreed with the above, cept i DO know about the hotness.
> 
> aaaaaaaaaand how!
> 
> welcome cute sir, welcome.



Thank you  Your really cute...really...red hair makes me...ummm...well, I like it...lol :batting:


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

vermillion said:


> Seriously ladies....
> I've spent the night at this mans house...
> He is definitely the most attractive big man I have ever seen.
> Baby blue eyes and long soft hair.
> ...



Word! You like bring up that you've stayed at my house don't you...lol...

*Baby blue eyes and long soft hair* You make me sound like a wuss!


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I am thoroughly jealous.
> 
> Come down from Phx to Tucson, all you cool people



Haha, don't be jealous...If you ever find your way to Phoenix, know what I'm saying...lol...

I've actually been in Phoenix, for 4 years now, and I've never been to Tucson. The Greyhound stopped there on the way through but that was it. 

Maybe I should get down there sometime.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 5, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> :smitten: Welcome and hello, you gorgeous thing, you!



Hi, and thank you. I'm looking at your myspace right now.  You seem pretty awesome. :blush:


----------



## Britannia (Oct 5, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> Haha, don't be jealous...If you ever find your way to Phoenix, know what I'm saying...lol...
> 
> I've actually been in Phoenix, for 4 years now, and I've never been to Tucson. The Greyhound stopped there on the way through but that was it.
> 
> Maybe I should get down there sometime.



Damn straight you should.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 6, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> Hehe, Hello. :batting: I think you are too hot for my computer. Everytime I try to look at your myspace pictures, my computer starts acting all funny, then just shuts off...lol...Guess I'll have to try again later



HAHAHA, my plan is working perfectly


*insert evil laugh here*

>.>
<.<
>.>
<.<

;


----------



## vermillion (Oct 6, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> Word! You like bring up that you've stayed at my house don't you...lol...
> 
> *Baby blue eyes and long soft hair* You make me sound like a wuss!




Maybe not a wuss but definitely a big teddy bear!



Did I also mention to all these lovely ladies that I got to go to Ozzfest with this big sexy man???
Did I mention that I got to feed him Filibertos (Was it Filibertos Bobby?) and Sonic.
Did I mention that I took a shower in his bathroom???


Hehehe...
ttyl buddy ole pal...
Oh yeah I forgot to tell you. I went up to Gilbert last night at I was gunna call you to come watch my little brothers football game with me but I left your number at home!!!!


----------



## vermillion (Oct 6, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I am thoroughly jealous.
> 
> Come down from Phx to Tucson, all you cool people



I live in Yuma actually but I do have some friends in tucson..
i am suppose to visit soon...u should come party with us!


----------



## Britannia (Oct 7, 2007)

vermillion said:


> I live in Yuma actually but I do have some friends in tucson..
> i am suppose to visit soon...u should come party with us!



PM me for my number when the time draws near.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 7, 2007)

vermillion said:


> Maybe not a wuss but definitely a big teddy bear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You where that close and didn't call me!!! You suck, just so you know.
Anyways, yeah Filibertos, and it was real good too...lol...And Ozzfest was crazy! Remember when you poured ice water over my head, ehh, that was one of the most intense feelings ever. I thought I was going to die


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 7, 2007)

Britannia said:


> PM me for my number when the time draws near.



:bounce: I think that I am going to HAVE to be notified when this happens! :eat2:


----------



## Britannia (Oct 7, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> :bounce: I think that I am going to HAVE to be notified when this happens! :eat2:



lolz make it happen yourself, big guy. :batting:













Jeezum, I feel so tacky saying that! But it's what I thought inside my head so I figure it might as well go down in typing!


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 7, 2007)

bluer than blue and interesting.....though I dont get the darkness that I see amongst the youth of today...:wubu:


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 7, 2007)

likeitmatters said:


> bluer than blue and interesting.....though I dont get the darkness that I see amongst the youth of today...:wubu:




Angst is the new black, yo.


----------



## vermillion (Oct 7, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> You where that close and didn't call me!!! You suck, just so you know.
> Anyways, yeah Filibertos, and it was real good too...lol...And Ozzfest was crazy! Remember when you poured ice water over my head, ehh, that was one of the most intense feelings ever. I thought I was going to die



I planned to....but I forgot your number at home. I thought you might like to get out and about and come watch my little big brother hand the offensive line back men of the other team their own asses. 
Yeah Ozzfest was crazy and ridiculously hot. I never want to go to a concert in Phoenix again. This year I went in Cali..much nicer. 
You loved it when I poured the water over your head....
Intensity is my middle name.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 7, 2007)

*insert stupid joke of no vaule here*


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 8, 2007)

long hair + *beautiful* blue eyes + beard + chubby = 
Rabbit is in love.
Why hello there gorgeous....I hope you stick around.


----------



## Melian (Oct 8, 2007)

GAH! HOW DID I MISS THIS??

StarScream: you are HOT. I wonder if you appreciate female black metal fans with red hair and blue eyes, who wear latex dresses.....hm....


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 8, 2007)

Britannia said:


> lolz make it happen yourself, big guy. :batting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vermillion, grab your shit we are going to Tucson! Now! :smitten: 

haha, It wasn't tacky, it was cute, and made me laugh, now I want to get to Tucson as soon as possible...lol...


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 8, 2007)

vermillion said:


> I never want to go to a concert in Phoenix again.



*Ahem* WYNTERBORNE!!!!! hahaha. We play inside though, most the time anyways.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 8, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> long hair + *beautiful* blue eyes + beard + chubby =
> Rabbit is in love.
> Why hello there gorgeous....I hope you stick around.




:blush: :batting: 

Hi  I definatly plan on staying around  

:smitten:


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 8, 2007)

Melian said:


> GAH! HOW DID I MISS THIS??
> 
> StarScream: you are HOT. I wonder if you appreciate female black metal fans with red hair and blue eyes, who wear latex dresses.....hm....



 I most certainly do! :eat2:


----------



## Britannia (Oct 8, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> Vermillion, grab your shit we are going to Tucson! Now! :smitten:
> 
> haha, It wasn't tacky, it was cute, and made me laugh, now I want to get to Tucson as soon as possible...lol...



You ought to change your signature. It depreciates your awesomeness.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 12, 2007)

Britannia said:


> You ought to change your signature. It depreciates your awesomeness.



There, I changed it. I tried to use some of my stuff, but it is all too depressing.


----------



## Britannia (Oct 12, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> There, I changed it. I tried to use some of my stuff, but it is all too depressing.



Perhaps we can collaberate sometime on a non-sad poem. I think that we could put out something really sick.


----------



## vermillion (Oct 13, 2007)

More pics Bobby...

Don't try to pretend you ain't got millions.
You know your pretty!


----------

